# Ethernet wall connection stopped working



## bardolph86 (Sep 15, 2008)

Here's my setup:

In the living room is a computer, modem, and router. The router connects directly to the computer and also connects to a wall ethernet jack. The jack is wired to my room. The ethernet jack in my room plugs into my computer.

This setup was working fine. Then I painted and redid my room and had to move everything out and back in. Now the ethernet jack in my room is not working. I've tested every cable independently and they all work. I even ran a long cable from my room jack to the living room computer and it's not working.

If I run a cable straight from the router to the living room computer it works fine. If I switch that to router > living room jack > room jack > cable straight to living room computer no connection ever shows up. It just says a network cable is unplugged. It does this for both the living room computer and my room computer.

The only thing I can think of is that something got damaged, but I've looked closely at the jack and no wires are disconnected, bent, or show any sign of damage.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

where's the modem connected?


----------



## bardolph86 (Sep 15, 2008)

The modem is in the family room and runs straight to the router.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm a little confused, are there two ethernet wall outlets or one?

It's supposed to go from the Ethernet Wall Outlet > Modem > Router > to all the computers.


----------



## bardolph86 (Sep 15, 2008)

There's one cable line, the internet source, which runs into the modem. The modem goes to the router. From the router there are two ethernet cables. One plugs directly into the family room computer. The other runs to an ethernet jack (#1) which runs through the wall to my room and out another ethernet jack (#2). 

Sorry if my terminology was confusing, the 2 ethernet jacks I'm talking about are not the internet source, they're just for an extender cable that runs through the wall.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

bardolph86 said:


> There's one cable line, the internet source, which runs into the modem. The modem goes to the router. From the router there are two ethernet cables. One plugs directly into the family room computer. The other runs to an ethernet jack (#1) which runs through the wall to my room and out another ethernet jack (#2).
> 
> Sorry if my terminology was confusing, the 2 ethernet jacks I'm talking about are not the internet source, they're just for an extender cable that runs through the wall.


Okay, that makes sense. I need to know the maker and model # of your modem and router. It's possible that the IP address of both of them might be the same and one of them needs to be changed. When you're at one of your computers, type in IE: 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1
the default username is: admin 
and password is: password


----------



## bardolph86 (Sep 15, 2008)

192.168.1.1 pops up a login window but "admin" and "password" don't log me in. But the window does say the model name - WRT54G. It's a Linksys router.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

try entering admin for both username and password


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Try following these instructions and get back to me:

How To Change Your IP Address If You Have A Router - Video


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

did you manage to get your internet working or did you actually lose internet connection and have been unable to reply.


----------

